# GPUz not working on 2900XT/XP/Catalyst 7.10



## membreya (Oct 6, 2007)

Trying to run the program and I will get either one of two problems.

Either an error will popup stating "Could not start driver. The system cannot find the file specified" or it will simply not respond, kill off my explorer (not responding) disallow access to the task manager and not allow me to shut down 

Any ideas?


----------



## cool_recep (Oct 11, 2007)

where did you get catalyst 7.10? is it beta?


----------



## panchoman (Oct 11, 2007)

could not find driver..

correct me if im wrong but gpuz unpacks the driver to a temporary folder, maybe theres a problem with the folder?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 11, 2007)

do you have an instant messenger? it would help immensely if you could contact me there to sort this out


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 11, 2007)

Works with 7.9


----------

